# Welcome from Buffalo,  NY



## evelbug (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello all, 
I'm relatively new to the martial arts world. My oldest daughter has been in a "little dragons" preschool program for almost a year and a half.  She is about to move up to the regular tkd program at her dojang. My three year has just started doing the dragon class with her big sister and we have a 1 year old running around the bleachers shouting kee-ah while his sisters are in class. 

As for myself, I'm an aircraft electrician for the air force.  We have a Tkd club at the base, am I have been studying there since November.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome! I grew up in Cheektowaga but am currently working as a civilian for the Air Force in CO. Are you up in Niagara Falls?


----------



## evelbug (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes I am. I'm an ART with the 914th 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome!  Always good to see more WNYers


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 9, 2013)

Welcome to MT! Thank you for your service! 

I am sure you will enjoy the KMA section of the board.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!  I work at the 934th in Minneapolis.


----------



## evelbug (Apr 13, 2013)

sfs982000 said:


> Welcome to the forums!  I work at the 934th in Minneapolis.



You better be taking good care of my airplanes then.  I got to Niagara just as we got the H3s from Lockheed

I did a week of AT up in Minne a couple years ago.  It's a nice base you have up there.


----------

